# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Brick layer cost

## China

Hi can some one give me an I dea what price a brick layer would charge per m2, trying to price an extension for a mate

----------


## PlasterPro

They go X amount per brick, providing there is enough work there otherwise it will be day rate.

----------


## China

Thanks for that

----------


## Ronaldo451

If it helps there are 50 bricks to the sq mtre....

----------


## wozzzzza

and if it helps, i had a quote of $300 to lay 65 bricks the other week in the shape of a letterbox, i felt really ripped off and will be doing it myself once i make a few jigs up to help me.

----------


## zacnelson

I don't know if that $300 quote was too unreasonable actually, there may not be many bricks involved in that job, but just about every brick laid is on a corner, he still has all the set-up time with his cement mixer etc, it's a bit of a fiddly job.

----------


## sports fan

it really depends on the specific job, in sydney at the moment brickies are getting: 
$950-$1100 per 1000 doing house extensions/ cottage work/ architectural 
$650-$950 per 1000 doing project homes/ units 
depends on factors like how many corners, windows, doors, access, face work or commons, access etc. 
as mentioned above for small jobs bricky will charge a day rate expect to pay $280-330 + gst

----------


## cherub65

> as mentioned above for small jobs bricky will charge a day rate expect to pay $280-330 + gst

  If you can get a decent tradesman for that rate take it, These are 1990 rates

----------


## Tools

It depends on the job. I have a bricky on a job now for $1/brick . I am looking for a bricky to lay 30,000 on a two storey and they are suggesting $1.40 plus. 
Tools

----------


## cherub65

> It depends on the job. I have a bricky on a job now for $1/brick .  
> Tools

  And how many are they laying in 8 hrs?

----------


## Craigoss

I've had a couple of jobs done by brickies, small stuff only about 300 bricks each time. They charge $40-45 per hour per tradesman. So for my jobs they had 2 guys, one mixes while the other lays.

----------


## sports fan

> If you can get a decent tradesman for that rate take it, These are 1990 rates

  
they are current rates builders are paying brickies in the sydney area

----------


## Brickie

> they are current rates builders are paying brickies in the sydney area

  Can you please get me their phone numbers so I can give them a job.
Most brickies I know charge $100 per hour per man.

----------


## chennaidax

well when a brickie turns up you have no idea if he will be good or bad. its ball down to luck. i had 2 brickies turn up to lay 800 bricks. one was good one was  not. SO half the job is good and half is bad.  all that i can say is best of luck

----------

